
LinkedIn engineers spin out to launch 'Kafka' startup Confluent - mountaineer
http://fortune.com/2014/11/06/linkedin-kafka-confluent/
======
mountaineer
This is a great move. I recently spent months getting a services architecture
spun up around Kafka, but had to switch to RabbitMQ at the last minute. Loved
the ideas of Kafka from a developer standpoint, but just too many gotchas and
surprises still, as well as immature libraries on the Ruby side.

------
erichmond
I haven't been as excited about a space since the mid-2000s and the web
framework revolution. Can't wait to see how this all evolves.

